# Samsung Omnia: Proxy Settings Not Working...



## gerardrobert (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi to all... I need help... My company's network requires proxy settings to surf the internet... I already set my proxy but still cannot surf... I suspect the proxy setting is not set even though it show it is setted...

Anyone have the same problem? Anyone, can help me?

Cheers... ray:


----------

